

Interesting recruiting challenge - yread
http://4m.to/web/4mpron2/Default.aspx

======
ColinWright
And at the end of that - can they program? Can they structure large systems?
Can the identify bottlenecks? Can they debug?

I'm a great supporter of a simple initial test to act as an early filter to
remove the large number of completely inappropriate applicants, but I'm not a
fan of puzzles like this.

